# Toshiba Portege M400 Raid driver issue



## bostonresearch (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,

I am trying to install Windows 7 ultimate on my Toshiba Portege M400 and having issues. It is currently running Windows XP tablet edition. I start the installation and I first:

1. Go online to get the latest updates for installation
2. I click custom installation. (not upgrade)
3. It ask me where I want to install windows and my Disk drive: DISK 0 PARTITION 1: TABLET-OS(C shows up. I try to click on it and can't click next. There is a message at the bottom that I click on that states: "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. Windows needs the driver for device [Toshiba RAID]. Click load driver and load the required device driver.
4. I click load driver and browse to driver that I have downloaded:
drivers I have downloaded: util_hdd_protection, util_raid_virtual_device, driver_raid_TC00170000B.EXE
5. I get the message "no device driver were found. Make sure that the installation media contains the correct drivers, and the click ok.
6. I can't get passed this point. I have downloaded every driver on Toshiba's website that has to do with HDD or raid drivers. It looks like all the device drivers that I am downloading are .exe files and not the actually driver. I have called Toshiba and the are useless.

Please help!!!

THANKS BOBBY


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You need to extract those drivers before Windows setup can use them. Run the files that you download and they should extract the drivers to a directory or floppy, CD, USB stick.


----------



## bostonresearch (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, I have already extracted them. Your right I downloaded them as a .zip but then extracted them and they are .exe. 

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Run the EXE's too and see what they do.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Also see here: http://laptopforums.toshiba.com/t5/...1;jsessionid=7704A6BE92205F8CF0A9F66D8800EC76
He downloaded the drivers from another site.


----------



## bostonresearch (Mar 20, 2010)

I found the site where the guys on the thread said they got the drivers but I couldn't find the actual drivers. It wanted me to download Blitware and scan my computer. It isn't going to do me any good because_ I am currently running XP.

Thanks again for the help
_


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Here is the direct link to the drivers: http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/util_raid_os2007252a.exe


----------

